# Elections postponed?



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

What is going on? Is SCAF going to postpone elections, cancel them or what? We have September and no sign of elections...

Muslim Brotherhood threaten mass protests and new martyrs if elections are postponed.

Muslim Brotherhood threaten mass protests and new martyrs if elections are postponed - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

I heard it was going to be either Nov 11 or 12th, but also that they would be postponed too.


----------

